# Equalizer Settings for Gaming?



## JTD92

Whats is a good equalizer setting for gaming?

Thanks


----------



## 95329

You should try different settings and see what pleases you. Theres no universal "equalizer settings" that would be great. Generally high frequency sounds should be upped for fast paced FPS games such as Counter-Strike and low frequency sounds to get more athmosphere out of games. Just my opinion though, I have so crappy speakers I dont even bother tuning equalizer.


----------



## BiG O

If that's what the program thinks is good for gaming, go with that







. I personally like a little more bass when gaming.


----------



## monogoat

Maxxxxed basssss! Rawr!!


----------



## JTD92

Well this is my bass setting (attached). Anything I can improve?


----------



## 95329

Believe me, no one can tell you settings you'd like the most. And if you want bass settings up the bars on the left, not on the right...

Edit: Oh you had some other bass settings there, nevermind...

Edit2: Do you use speakers or headphones?


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTD92* 
Well this is my bass setting (attached). Anything I can improve?

I usually keep my cutoff around 60Hz, but it's a matter of preference. Looks good to me.


----------



## JTD92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
Believe me, no one can tell you settings you'd like the most. And if you want bass settings up the bars on the left, not on the right...

Edit: Oh you had some other bass settings there, nevermind...

Edit2: Do you use speakers or headphones?

Headphone specifically the Sennheiser HD201


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTD92* 
Headphone specifically the Sennheiser HD201

For headphones I'd increase bass as they usually play higher frequencies well. But once again just my opinion.


----------



## RallyMaster

Run it flat. Listen to the game as it is intended to be heard.


----------



## froggomad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;8276397*
> Run it flat. Listen to the game as it is intended to be heard.


This could possibly be the worst advice I've heard in a while. You can't make blanket statements about what sounds good to somebody. Studies have consistently proven that everybody's hearing is different. We all hear in different ranges and tones. Flat may sound great to you, but to me, it sounds like absolute garbage.

I would rather listen to a troupe of 5 year olds banging on trash can lids with ball-peen hammers whilst skinning 10 cats than listen to flat sound...


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggomad;14730923*
> This could possibly be the worst advice I've heard in a while. You can't make blanket statements about what sounds good to somebody. Studies have consistently proven that everybody's hearing is different. We all hear in different ranges and tones. Flat may sound great to you, but to me, it sounds like absolute garbage.
> 
> I would rather listen to a troupe of 5 year olds banging on trash can lids with ball-peen hammers whilst skinning 10 cats than listen to flat sound...


Enjoy the distortion.


----------



## Camph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;14730961*
> Enjoy the distortion.


If I'm listening to music, I definitely agree that any kind of software equalization will always sound like something is in the way. However, games don't really require such a dedicated level of purity so messing with the bass and so on can sometimes make it a little more fun.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggomad;14730923*
> Studies have consistently proven that everybody's hearing is different. We all hear in different ranges and tones.


out of one's female donkey statement.


----------

